# Samsung UA48JU7500K Curved TV ?



## n70me (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi Experts,

Iam in search of a 4k+3d tv and looking forward to buy this tv UA48JU7500K at around 1.3L. Can someone suggest if this will be a good buy? This tv is curved one. Do we have any downside of the curved TV's? Please advice?

120.9cm (48) UHD 4K Curved Smart TV JU7500 Series 7 | SAMSUNG India


----------



## Minion (Jan 31, 2016)

The main dowside is you can't wall mount tv


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 2, 2016)

As said above that is the main downside.
And BTW why you want to opt for a curved TV?


----------

